

An Open Letter to the Developer(s) of Conficker - mrcharles
http://www.bluh.org/?p=58

======
mahmud
So much potential in the title and the opening paragraphs, such underwhelming
conclusion.

Summary: "Conficker authors, please destroy Facebook, MySpace and World of
Warcraft so I can hangout with my friends face to face".

~~~
jurjenhaitsma
It does bring up an interesting issue though - what if someone did set up a
botnet, then used it for a generally beneficial purpose... sort of a modern-
day take on robin hood...

This would be quite different to SETI or other similar distributed-processing
apps, as it spreads itself without user intervention / specific installation.
If this was used for some useful purpose (eg auto-mirroring content based on
current traffic) I could see some very interesting possibilities.

However - the temptation to subvert it for nefarious purposes once it is up
and running is likely to be too great for it to last long...

